

A very cool engineering assignment from Tel Aviv University - idoco
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4RoeipegxkWQXlTd1pJOTVFWk0/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1edit?usp=sharing

======
detritus
Your link was borked. Try this..

[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4RoeipegxkWQXlTd1pJOTVFWk0/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4RoeipegxkWQXlTd1pJOTVFWk0/edit?pli=1)

